# In-laws...



## Yari (May 7, 2003)

A couple who's been married for over 20 years were having a fight in the car
during a trip for a holiday. After arguing for a moment, they decided to
quit talking and silence ruled.

Then after a few minutes, they passed some pigs in a farm, all making those
horrible noises I don't know what they call it. Anyway, the wife looks at
her husband and gives a sinister grin and says, "Relatives of yours?"

The husband replied "Yep, in-laws."


Enjoy!

/Yari


----------



## Master of Blades (May 7, 2003)

Haha! Thats a good one......I'm gonna tell that to my mum :ticked: :lol:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 8, 2003)

Hehehehe, pretty good and it's not even risque...


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 8, 2003)

Thanks Yari, I needed a good laugh.:roflmao:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 8, 2003)

Hey, I liked it!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------

